# Dropped prices on Rafts, SUPs, and IKs



## Whitewater Tube Co.

Hi everyone. Since i work a day job during the winter, i can only answer emails. I cant answer or make calls at work. Send me emails at [email protected]


----------



## Learch

*Great price...*

On that Trib 9.5, I'd drop a g on that, wish I had a a thousand bucks...


----------



## Whitewater Tube Co.

i guess the prices were good, because we sold a lot of what we were trying to sell. thanks Buzz. always a pleasure. I still have lot's of used gear at great prices, so check it out

Whitewater Tubing:: Tube Rentals and Sales::Raft Rentals and Sales in Boulder, Colorado


----------

